# minnow trap bait?



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Just wondering what bait you put in to get minnows by the dock? I tried bread but only catch a few at a time. Not enough to even fish with. I got wire mesh type traps


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I've always used a handful of Oatmeal when using a minner trap.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Chromelander said:


> Just wondering what bait you put in to get minnows by the dock? I tried bread but only catch a few at a time. Not enough to even fish with. I got wire mesh type traps


 
go to walmart and get one of those cheasse ball puffs of pretezal packages at costco. the packages it looks like a big plastic barrel or jug. cut a hole in the bottom so they can enter about 1 or 2 inchs round with a hole saw. then in the screw on cap put 1/8 inch holes with a drill bit then use oat meal non flavored instant oat meal. to lure them in do not forget to put your name on it also no minnow catching on the huron river from hubbel pound milford to kent lake brighton. i will see if i can get pic of the k&e one i got from holdens up eiter a link or a pick any ways best of luck.

http://www.k-n-e-minnowtraps.com/

in use 
http://www.k-n-e-minnowtraps.com/youtube.php


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

We used to take a slice of bread and crush it up and put it into the trap. As it fell apart the small pieces would float out through the mesh and attract minnows who would swim into the openings to get at the ball of dough.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Dry dog food suspended in a screen pouch. It'll last longer that way and it forces the minnows to enter the trap to eat.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

We used to use saltine crackers. Crunch up a couple and put a few more in whole.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I asked that same question a couple of weeks ago. Nice to have a go to, for the answers. I used Hot Dog buns, and they seem to last quite a while, and that was in the Lake Huron current. Of course the only thing I caught were Gobys!


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

We use flour and water mixed to a paste and throw it on the umbrella trap for minnow. Wait till a school swims over it and pull a couple dozen at a time!


----------



## stinkyone219 (Jul 17, 2012)

I use dry cat food or dog food in my trap, sometimes the floating fish food pellets, I just dump it in. It makes a mess when I sort the fish. I read another reply that suggested suspending it, I have thought about doing that but haven't worked up the courage to cut holes in my wifes stockings. How deep are u putting the trap in the water? usually i'll try just below the surface, right when I lose sight of it, or just off the bottom.


----------

